# Card sniping from 43 yards



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

3 shots were taken, the first shot clipped the top a little, the second shot was the right level but an inch low (thought the wind would drop the card into it by the time the ball arrived) and the third shot was _money_ baby!

Check it out!





Shoot at smaller and smaller targets from further and further away... and you'll develop some serious shooting skills.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

I watch videos like this and think to myself. "Boy my slingshots would make excellent firewood."

But seriously. Amazing shot. Good job!~


----------



## cvarcher (Jun 13, 2010)

Peresh and I both took shots at the orange fiberglass rods that sell at Home depot from 40 yds away and hit it together .But the rods were 1/4" thick in diameter, not as thin as the edge of a playing card. But we will work on it.


----------



## SlingMan (Jul 4, 2010)

Just the fact that you hit the card 3 times in a row at that distance is
AMAZING! Much less split the card on the 3rd shot with terrible winds.

Geez! Just what are you capable of Bill?

WOW!!!


----------



## bentfork (Mar 10, 2011)

Just the fact that you hit the card 3 times in a row at that distance is
AMAZING, did it hit all 3 shoots? You sound like you change name to phil hays in video in video introdction


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

No it clipped the top of the card a little with the first shot, was an inch off on the 2nd and cut it on the third shot... just like it says in the text above the embedded video clip.

"Phil" Hays... I'm surprised you could hear much of anything with the winds we've been having lately.

"Bentfork", you seem to have a problem with my posts... this is not the first time you've taken it upon yourself to make a snide comment. If you do have a problem, say what it is so something can be worked out. If you don't have a problem, then you might want to review your words before you post them as they do come across wrong then.

My intention is to introduce to people the true capabilities of a slingshot... they're accurate, powerful and pocketable. And the way to get the most from your slingshot is to practice proper form and technique then shoot at smaller and smaller targets from further and further away.


----------



## kobe23 (Jun 28, 2010)

Awesome!
This I must consult you. Do you aim or shoot intuitively at that distance?
Plus this problem I have, not sure it's only me or most people, I did air rifle shooting before this and I could barely aim or focus at a point beyond 20 metres, Is there any secret or technique of practice to this?


----------



## pelleteer (Dec 19, 2009)

NaturalFork said:


> I watch videos like this and think to myself. "Boy my slingshots would make excellent firewood."


Same here!







On a really good day, I might be able to hit a _barn_ at 43 yds. with a slingy, but I'm not sure I could even _see_ a playing card at that range...









Truly phenomenal shooting, Bill.


----------



## bentfork (Mar 10, 2011)

I not make snide comment. You say phil hays. Listen yourself. And I ask early post from slinman. He say you hit three for three. I ask question. Did it hit three for three? Even you say no, you not hit three for three. Where comment? What you accuse? Look at you post video. You say phil hays. So what. No big deal. I just point out. Nothing wrong. Look at slingman post. He say you hit three for three. I point out. So what. Nothing wrong. Please do not make snide comment to me in Pm post. I am sorry


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

kobe23 said:


> Awesome!
> This I must consult you. Do you aim or shoot intuitively at that distance?
> Plus this problem I have, not sure it's only me or most people, I did air rifle shooting before this and I could barely aim or focus at a point beyond 20 metres, Is there any secret or technique of practice to this?


At that distance and with that much wind movement a whole lot of it is "instinctual" shooting. Instinctual shooting in my case is actually "automatic reflex"... simply put, I've done enough shots from enough different distances and with enough different ammo weights that it becomes second nature... the trajectory tables and windage adjustments take place in my head without consiously thinking about them... as my aim point appears pretty much the same to my eye, and my unconsious mind makes the subtle adjustments needed.

So the secret really is, partake in _quality_ practices consistently... shoot at as small of a target as you can hit from as far of a distance as you can hit it consistently, then move a little further away... keep pushing the boundaries of what you think your abilities are, and you will adapt.


----------



## ERdept (Jun 10, 2010)

Bill,

I don' think that was actually you.

I believe there was a Marine sniper 500 yards away with his silenced rifle that shot that.

SERIOUSLY, Why are you not competing around the world?


----------



## SlingMan (Jul 4, 2010)

bentfork said:


> I not make snide comment. You say phil hays. Listen yourself. And I ask early post from slinman. He say you hit three for three. I ask question. Did it hit three for three? Even you say no, you not hit three for three. Where comment? What you accuse? Look at you post video. You say phil hays. So what. No big deal. I just point out. Nothing wrong. Look at slingman post. He say you hit three for three. I point out. So what. Nothing wrong. Please do not make snide comment to me in Pm post. I am sorry


You are correct bentfork. I said 3 times and he actually hit it twice. The second shot
was low with no hit.


Still AMAZING! BEST shot out there to date until someone else proves otherwise.


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

good shooting bill


----------



## hawk2009 (Dec 30, 2009)

Shoot at smaller and smaller targets from further and further away... and you'll develop some serious shooting skills.

I certainly agree with you shooting at smaller and smaller targets extending the distance as you go.


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2011)

Hey Bill, I asked this in another post but I'll ask here if you see this. Do you find it necessary to draw beyond your normal anchor point for these longer distance shots? Also is this with a single .05 latex per side tapered? Thanks, Sean I don't have a lot of room to practice so I appreciate the tips on using smaller targets and slowly increasing the distance. Keep up the great vids I really appreciate pro's like you!


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

For this shot I used 1 1/8" tapered to 3/4" X 9" 0.04 drawn to 44"... That sends a 3/8" steel ball at 300 fps.
To cut a free hanging bicycle playing card with a 3/8" steel ball it takes around 250 fps... and it's just barely cutting the card all the way through at this distance.
I know in 60' the shot slows down around 20 fps from release to point of impact... so at 130' it's got to slow by at least 50 fps in speed... that's why I said this is probably the end of the range for this shot unless the bandset and or ammo is changed up.

My draw point feels the same, but I'm sure that subconsiously I'm pulling further and changing up the angles slightly as well... With practice at many different distances and on many different sizes of targets, using different weights and sizes of ammo... you'll quickly pick up your shooting to a whole new level.


----------



## Gwilym (Dec 9, 2010)

Bill I know you are proficient with a number of weapons do you think you could do that shot with a pistol. If you could you should go on top shot they can't hit a **** thing.


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Jeez! That ain't human! Wonderful shooting Bill and somehow we HAVE To get you to a shoot Bud! Man, that is unreal! Well done! Flatband


----------



## ArjunD (Apr 4, 2011)

Very cool ! Gives me more encouragement to keep on shooting!


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Gwilym said:


> Very cool ! Gives me more encouragement to keep on shooting!


Arjun, keep at it!
Keep inventing new games and new goals to accomplish and that'll help you stick to it... so one day you might be one of the best ever!


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

I missed this post, Great shooting Bill

Bill in ECST 2012 not good news for Jim and Nathan


----------



## Green-burmese (May 8, 2011)

How on earth... Bill , i assume you are shooting your slingshots on a daily basis but for how long each day do you shoot for ?? 
I will be ordering one of youy slingshots at the end of June... Can you put me one that shoots like that to one side please.


----------



## marblemadness (May 18, 2011)

you display incredible skill... you're an inspiration, and a wicked shot with a catty!


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Thanks guys, keep practicing!


----------



## moff (May 30, 2011)

that shooting is unberliveable i wunt be able to do that in 1 day never mind 3 shots and in that sort ov wind,
that is serious shooting that bill


----------



## preacher (Dec 23, 2010)

Simply amazing shooting! You could be on _Impossible Shots!_


----------



## Rapier (May 28, 2011)

Crackalackin bill. I'd write a bunch more praise but... *Gotta go practice now!*


----------



## JW_Halverson (Jul 9, 2011)

This proves what Mark Baker, historian, re-enactor, author, and consultant on the movie The Patriot says: "Aim small, miss small."

Sweeeeeeet!


----------



## lilmoe (Jul 15, 2011)

Mr. Hayes , this is impressive shooting!! I also saw your other vids at distances from 130 feet! that was inbelievable.
I can not even see that card clearly from that distance . by the way: if you had to take a choice :
what would be the slingshot you love to shoot the most ? including your designs and those of others?
have you ever come across a design you would say : that's it! or are you just keep praticing and let
the impressions that you get take influence on your further designs ?


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

lilmoe said:


> Mr. Hayes , this is impressive shooting!! I also saw your other vids at distances from 130 feet! that was inbelievable.
> I can not even see that card clearly from that distance . by the way: if you had to take a choice :
> what would be the slingshot you love to shoot the most ? including your designs and those of others?
> have you ever come across a design you would say : that's it! or are you just keep praticing and let
> the impressions that you get take influence on your further designs ?


Pictured is my favorite slingshot, my "goto". 
I've bought and or made pretty much everything that's out there and... My most accurate is a "Hammer" slingshot (can be seen in my gallery)... but this one is pocketable, agile and easily carried whereas the Hammer is rather large. Still the Hammer isn't as large as a store bought but is much more accurate.


----------



## Greywolf (Jul 16, 2011)

That is amazing I have a lot of work to do before I ever get that good.


----------

